# Tarpon guides in Galveston?



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

Wanting to book a charter next month for a tarpon trip out of Galveston. Does anyone have recommendations and reviews for guides? Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=504919


----------



## apratka (Jun 12, 2004)

Mike LaRue 713.240.5577


----------



## fbb21 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jamie Pinter
Angling Adventures
281 844 7887


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

X2 for Jamie Pinter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I hate to say it... "here we go again".... regardless, just remember this:

Before you book a tarpon guide on the upper Texas coast, you need to ask some questions about how the guide fishes and book the guide that fishes in a way that you will be happy with.

There are some guides who, almost without exception, will only use artificial baits (this typically means ****-pops). You'll be casting or trolling or running looking for fish most of the day.

There are some other guides who will use artificial baits if they see rolling fish but will carry natural bait (usually fresh dead shad) and drift the natural baits when they can't see fish, in hopes of intercepting a tarpon.

There are other guides who will use natural baits almost exclusively. They will drift a natural bait most of the day. If they see fish, they'll set up a drift with natural bait.

Obviously, natural bait fishing is going to catch tarpon, jacks, kingfish, the occasional ling and often times lots of sharks. Pure artificial bait guides are going to have you casting and working a lot on the trip.

There is no right or wrong way to do it. It is a matter of preference. Ask you guide before you go and ensure it is a good fit for what you want to do and what you are capable of doing with your skill set.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Scott,

do any guides in Texas chum with shrimp boat bycatch ?

MO


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks gents for the recommendations and Scott for the presight of different fishing styles for tarpon. i'll make sure to look at all the guides recommended and let you guys know how it went after we book.


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

Jamie Pinter X 3!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

mozingo1952 said:


> Scott,
> 
> do any guides in Texas chum with shrimp boat bycatch ?
> 
> MO


Sometimes they'll get behind shrimp boats to see if there are any tarpon lurking and the bait guides may chum some as well on a drift.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

mozingo1952 said:


> Scott,
> 
> do any guides in Texas chum with shrimp boat bycatch ?
> 
> MO


Chuming, heck there are a gazillion sharks already, no need in attracting more.


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

*Tarpon*

Cant go wrong with Larue or Pinter, both great guides.


----------



## gregmaustin (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anyone used Mike Williams? How is he?


----------



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

LaRue
Pinter
Jamail


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

gregmaustin said:


> Has anyone used Mike Williams? How is he?


Not in business and consistently booked for 30 plus years and then written about in every major Texas outdoor magazine if you can't fish.... just saying... Again, as mentioned before, explore type of fishing you want to do and ask your guide if he fishes that way.


----------

